# Bump growing on the side of rbp



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I feed my fish the other day and didn't notice anything different but today I look in the tank and there is a bump about a 1/2" around and a 1/4" high sticking out on the side of my one rbp. He is in with one other rbp, but it doesn't look like a bite, no hole or teeth marks just a swollen bump. He is swimming fine and they ate well the other day so.... Any info or diagnosis would be helpful.

I tried to take pics with my camera phone and they didn't come out good but I'll try again if you think It would help. Ryan


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Any ideas guys? It's still there and I'm doing every thing I know how???


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

have you got a pic cos it sound a bit like an ulcer are there scales missing? does it look red?does it look red in the middle and white round the edge?i would put in a hospital tank just incase or have a look on google for ulcer pics because the lfs i went to the other day their fish was very diseased and alot of em had ulcers and thats what the looked like dunno if this is any help or if im just talkin crap but hey at least its some help


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

I think I may have the same problem with a 6" tern I just picked up. The bumps are not red but defiently protrudes. I am going to take him out and place in a hospital tank. But what to use? Melefix?

Today, it seems to have spread to his dorsal fin.

Any feedback would be great!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Reddevill said:


> I think I may have the same problem with a 6" tern I just picked up. The bumps are not red but defiently protrudes. I am going to take him out and place in a hospital tank. But what to use? Melefix?
> 
> Today, it seems to have spread to his dorsal fin.
> 
> Any feedback would be great!


 not really sure... salt and melafix should help .. good luck


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Salt and metafix are what I am using along with the temp at 82 I'm not noticing any difference in the bump, though, no spreading or regression. His temperment is still good and it seems to be eating very well so... I'll keep up what I am doing and let you in on any updates.


----------

